# Introduction



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Any ideas on how to introduce two mice to another one without much stress? I purchased a doe from the pet store since she was by herself and had red eyes, which I've wanted to incorporate into the line. She's passed the two week quarantine and I'm not breeding her quite yet, so she shouldn't be alone. I let them play on a neutral territory a few days ago, they got along pretty well and there was some dominance grooming. By the end of it though they all were avoiding each other and seeming nervous when any other mouse got near, even the two girls I had together originally. Some tips would be helpful just so I can proceed in introducing them properly. They're all around four-five months if that's useful. Thanks.


----------



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

I think you just gotta let the animals do what they gotta do. Put them in a new cage that doesn't usually house either of them and just put the two together. Animals fight and argue that's nature, if they squabble just let it happen. Break it up if it gets out of hand though. I recently put a male with 3 females and they didn't really give a damn until 20 minutes later when he felt comfortable enough to try and mate with them. They would squeak at him and send him running, he slept in a different house the first night and now they cuddle up together like best friends. You just have to let nature happen


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I know squabbling is okay, just wanted to avoid a potential full blown fight. But it doesn't really matter anyway since I've got her with a male at the moment. It's been three days and she's still squeaking quite a lot. Is this normal? The buck is kind of cranky so I don't know if it's him or her, being she's more on the timid side.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Pretty normal for them to squeak a lot until successful mating has occurred. Actually in most cases with my mice I can judge pregnancy by how cuddly and content the bucks and does are lol


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I use a small tank for intros rather than a normal cage. This means that less of a chase can occur, which lets them sort out their differences more safely and with lowers stress levels. Once they're settled in there in a pile together and have happily shared food I upgrade them back into normal accommodations. However for the first week or so I take care with accessories and don't provide anything that could be used as a dead-end to corner anyone in.

However in general I find mice intros involveping does or castrated bucks to be very easy. And I've not had any problems putting mice together for mating either (I do similar there and initially put them together in a smaller environment, usually for as long as it takes to clean out something else for them to go in!).


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll keep that in mind for later intros. The doe and buck are getting on fine, now I'll most likely just have to play the waiting game. Thanks all for the tips!


----------

